# Bon vent i barca nova



## ildure

Doncs això... algú podria contribuir en a traduir "apa noi... bon vent i barca nova" ?

Seria 'Go boy...good wind and new boat'??

Gràcies


----------



## betulina

Hola, Ildure!

Em sembla que si dius a un anglès "good wind and new boat" et prendrà per boig! 

A mi el diccionari em diu "good riddance!". A veure si algun nadiu ens ho pot confirmar.


----------



## susanb

Ja que parlem d'una barca ...On your bike! un altre transport


----------



## Mei

Hola, 

Jo a vegades dic "Bon vent t'apreti!" No sé si les dues frases están relacionades.

Salut

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Potser serà més fàcil trobar-ho en algun diccionari a partir del castellà "adiós muy buenas". Ara us faig una cerca.

Abraçada!


----------



## ildure

Bé, la traducció no és per mi. Crec que en volia la traducció de l'expressió, si fós la traducció "literal", la que he posat el principi hauria de valer, suposo. (i per això, 'betulina' m'és igual que el prenguin per boig.. no m'hi prendran a mi  ).

-Mei, volia la traducció d'aquella, el 'bon vent t'apreti', va quedar clar en el teu fil que eres única


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Acabo de mirar en el Simon & Schuster i... _rien de rien..._


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=296103

Us passo el link del fil que he obert en el fòrum d'anglès-castellà. Segons una persona de Cambridge, l'equivalent seria "Have a good life", tot i que es veu que l'ús és força recent.


----------



## susanb

Pel que veig, tothom ha entés aquesta expressió de forma positiva. Jo, en canvi, l'he interpretada de forma irònica, que és de la manera que la utilitzem més per aqui. D'aqui vé la meva traducció de "on your bike" ja que l'original m'ha donat a entendre això.
"apa noi... bon vent i barca nova" ? És més o menys com, "a fer punyetes"
Com ho veieu?


----------



## ildure

Jo ho veig més com aquesta' a fer punyetes'


----------



## Mei

susanb said:


> Pel que veig, tothom ha entés aquesta expressió de forma positiva. Jo, en canvi, l'he interpretada de forma irònica, que és de la manera que la utilitzem més per aqui. D'aqui vé la meva traducció de "on your bike" ja que l'original m'ha donat a entendre això.
> "apa noi... bon vent i barca nova" ? És més ho menys com, "a fer punyetes"
> Com ho veieu?



Igual que tu, d'aquí el "Bon vent t'apreti"... no sé si s'utilitza molt però ve a ser el mateix.

Salut.

Mei


----------



## rainbow84uk

Bon vent i barca nova... No conec aquesta expresion pero en angles si vols expresar felicitat que una persona que no t'agrada se n'ha anat, dius 'Good riddance!'

'Have a nice life!' es mes com un 'adeu final' a algu que no et cau be!

Hope that helps and sorry for the rubbish Catalan and lack of accents! 
Lauren x


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

rainbow84uk said:


> sorry for the rubbish Catalan and lack of accents!
> Lauren x


 
Don't say that, Lauren. At least you've made the effort, which is something many here do not even care to do... 

Congratulations and know that here you have us if you ever need a hand.

Salutacions a good old Anglaterra!


----------

